# Royal Egg Advice please!!!



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

My normal Ffemale just laid 7 eggs 2 days ago. I put them in the incubator on vermiculate. The temp is 89, and humidity is 93-95%. One egg was a boob egg or whatever is called... I just check them today and the booby egg started to mold i think. Have a look at the clutch when laid, and 2 days later... And idea?


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

Here is the pic now


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like its no good mate, have you candled them? if not then candle them, if theres no veins then its dud, if there is then leave it and put athletes foot powder on it or something similar










above is a pic of a good egg, you can see it gives a nice pink colour inside the egg and there is veins, if you candle the others and cant see veins either then id leave the other egg in until it proper moulds as it may just be your torch isnt strong enough, id put my money on it though that its dud

the rest look good though mate, ill pop a pic on now of an egg of ours being candled that its veins went at day 45 this year so you can compare, theres a very clear difference : victory:


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

as you can see, greenish colour inside and no veins atall : victory:


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Mate! I will candle them tonight....




eightball said:


> Looks like its no good mate, have you candled them? if not then candle them, if theres no veins then its dud, if there is then leave it and put athletes foot powder on it or something similar
> 
> image
> 
> ...


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

eightball said:


> image
> 
> as you can see, greenish colour inside and no veins atall : victory:


As I said, I candled them, and the moldy one, and one next to it does not have any veins, and was green. Here is the pic. It was easy to take them of from the good ones, so I toke them out from the incubator. When I cut them with a blade, all it was in is a white thick liquid, and a little bit of blood thing in it like a 5p size. Hope I not killed a good egg :gasp:


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

But the rest 5 is pink inside, and have veins, so should be fine. :2thumb:


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

our last clutch we had 2 eggs die at day 40 and day 45, they was fully healthy up until that point (well appeared to be), i cut when i noticed the veins had gone and there was a white solid thing at the bottom of the egg and a 20-30g snake ontop not moving, it was a shame, the other 7 hatched out fine :2thumb:

if youve cut and theres clearly no movement and it smells quite alot then throw it : victory:


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

eightball said:


> our last clutch we had 2 eggs die at day 40 and day 45, they was fully healthy up until that point (well appeared to be), i cut when i noticed the veins had gone and there was a white solid thing at the bottom of the egg and a 20-30g snake ontop not moving, it was a shame, the other 7 hatched out fine :2thumb:
> 
> if youve cut and theres clearly no movement and it smells quite alot then throw it : victory:


I didnt see any movement at all. But the eggs are 3 days old, still has to be movement on it? So if I cut a healty egg, what should i see insede?


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

DextAir said:


> I didnt see any movement at all. But the eggs are 3 days old, still has to be movement on it? So if I cut a healty egg, what should i see insede?


dont cut a healthy egg, just leave them, i would have left them until they went proper moudly (whilst trying to get rid of the mould with athletes foot powder), usually the moulds because the eggs no longer any good (but sometimes they can also mould for other little reasons and still live hence the reason you should leave them in there until theyre definitely no good)

I was thinking your eggs was further on than 3days, i think i was getting mixed up with another thread from not so long ago, but anyway, if theyre dead theyre dead and theres not much more you can do now, if they look healthy leave them alone or youll end up with them dying also (that means definitely do not cut)

There wouldnt have been movement in a 3 day old egg anyway as its only just starting to develop really, but on the pic it looked bad anyway, as ive said like 6million times now, leave them alone haha :2thumb:


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

Problems again.... So just to update the the things. After the booby egg started to mold I candeled them and that one and one next to it was no veins, so I trow tham away. I just get back from 2 weeks holiday, and one egg was compleatly moulded and smell horendes. So went to the bin as well. that was monday. Today at day 31 I found one more egg started discolouring, getting greenish. Interestingly, the side what burried is white. Any advice? I will change the vermiculate tonight, and get some foot powder on it....


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

Anyone have any idea???


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

The veins can go for a number of reasons, temp fluctuations (and/or too high/low temp), low humidity for a length of time, not sufficient fresh air around them, bacteria, disturbance of the egg (such as rotating, shaking, dropping etc)

Sometimes they just die on their own for unknown reasons, I'd have left the eggs in until they really started going mouldy or until way past the hatching date as their isn't any harm leaving them in really.

Did you have someone to air the eggs while you was on holiday? Is the vermiculite not too moist? with the substrate method its really important to get the mixture perfect, if there's too much moisture it will kill the eggs, if there's too little it will also have affects on the eggs, we use egg crate ontop of the substrate for this reason and put a little more water in the mix than need-be for this reason : victory:


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

eightball said:


> The veins can go for a number of reasons, temp fluctuations (and/or too high/low temp), low humidity for a length of time, not sufficient fresh air around them, bacteria, disturbance of the egg (such as rotating, shaking, dropping etc)
> 
> Sometimes they just die on their own for unknown reasons, I'd have left the eggs in until they really started going mouldy or until way past the hatching date as their isn't any harm leaving them in really.
> 
> Did you have someone to air the eggs while you was on holiday? Is the vermiculite not too moist? with the substrate method its really important to get the mixture perfect, if there's too much moisture it will kill the eggs, if there's too little it will also have affects on the eggs, we use egg crate ontop of the substrate for this reason and put a little more water in the mix than need-be for this reason : victory:


Yep I had someone to check on it while i was on holiday, so I think the substrate was to wet.... Thanks for your advice anyway.


----------

